# Python found in pool :)



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2011)

A new type of pool pony?

Giant exotic snake found in US family pool

*A US family had a frightening surprise when they found a 4m-long Burmese python in their swimming pool on Monday morning. *
Local authorities were called in to remove the giant snake, which had submerged itself and curled up in a corner of the pool in Miami, Florida. 
Miami-Dade Fire Rescue Captain Jeffrey Fobb said the snake would be used to train authorities for future snake captures. 
Fobb said it was suspected the snake had been released by someone who acquired it as a pet. 
Burmese pythons, which can reach up to 8m in length, are found in the Florida Everglades but are prohibited from being kept as pets. 
To combat the problem, authorities have set up a telephone hotline and an iPhone app for people who spot others keeping exotic animals illegally.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like a pool.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> I would like a pool.



I would rather an OOL. That way there is no P in it


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 29, 2011)

Got One. Leaf Magnet. Eater of my free time.
Great for early morning swims


----------

